# Anyone here ever bumped into Fed Prem LEO RHT ammo..? Its compressed copper..



## stlbob (Mar 5, 2013)

I picked up 500 rounds of .357 Sig for my P229.Its only 100 grain and its cooking at right at 1500 fps.Its a clean ammo for a lead free range.The park ranger i got it from also told me he keeps a clip for at home as it would never come out the other side of a BG.
It has NO recoil and is super accurate,just not so sure about it being something id use in a house gun.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

This stuff?: Federal Premium® LE BallistiClean® RHT® - .357 Sig 100gr RHT 50/Box - Natchez Shooters Supplies

If that's the stuff, it's not really designed for SD use. It's designed to not ricochet & to save the planet from the very stuff we dug out of the planet.


----------

